# Rita Crundwell Arrested



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If you're big into QH showing, you should know who this is. 

Ms. Crundwell is accused of embezzling *THIRTY MILLION* dollars from the city of Dixon, where she worked as the Comptroller.

http://www.equinechronicle.com/break...ity-funds.html

She was the Leading Owner for the seventh year in a row in 2010.

http://www.equinechronicle.com/break...ing-mares.html

I have no words, except to ask, how in heck did she get away with stealing that much money and_ nobody_ figured it out until now?!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

previous thread on same topic http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/how-make-money-horses-not-120324/


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

Haha thats funny. 

The lady made $80,000 a year and is driving around in a 2 million dollar motorhome and a fancy rig...hmmm....haha

I hope she gets the max 20 years in jail.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

paintedpastures said:


> previous thread on same topic http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/how-make-money-horses-not-120324/


Oops! Missed that one! 

Just didn't want something like this getting buried while all the, 'Do you use tampons or pads?' or 'What horszee breeds do you lurve?' threads get bumped to the top. Too many darned kids on this board. :?

You kids get off my lawn!!!! :twisted:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Never heard of her... But then again, I don't get all into the "who's who" of horse worlds - Now if you named a local winner (as in the tri-state area) then I'd recognize the name... Horse names I recognize more often then people names...

Pretty amazing what people will do isn't it? I'm sure they've been investigating her for quite some time. Horse people are crazy....


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Just amazing what people will do thinking they'll get away with it!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

I've heard the name but I'm not in the pleasure end of the QH world.

Even so - outrageous. There are many of us who scrimp and get by in other areas to be able to compete.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

People who don't understand how the financial end of things work keep asking how she got away with it.

Well, she was the ONLY one doing the books, had been working there upwards of 30 years, and it's a small city so the Town Council and Mayor were probably continually elected year after year. 

Contrary to popular belief, it's not an outside auditing firm's job to figure out embezzlement. As long as the financial and bank statements, as well as vendor records matched, the auditors wouldn't have had a clue what she was doing. That's why the whistle blower was the woman subbing for her while she was out on extended leave.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I feel sorry for the small town, they'll be lucky to get a nickel on the dollars lost.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I said that I'd never heard of her but I take it back. I just looked her up and facebook and checked out her photos. I think I've even met her and she was a very nice lady. I have mixed emotions, how can someone that appears to be so nice do something so awful? I know that it's "only" money but it's hard earned tax payers money and how dare she do something like that?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

farmpony84 said:


> I said that I'd never heard of her but I take it back. I just looked her up and facebook and checked out her photos. I think I've even met her and she was a very nice lady. I have mixed emotions, how can someone that appears to be so nice do something so awful? I know that it's "only" money but it's hard earned tax payers money and how dare she do something like that?


Think of serial killers. "But he always seemed so nice."

I really like folks that have emotions! Too nice all the time creeps me out!


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

Since she hasn't been convicted I will hold my judgement on her but I have to say, if it is true, how very sad that someone could be so greedy. How many people "gave up" because they didn't feel they could compete on that level?


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

Also, it seems incredible to me that she could steal that much money from such a small town and nobody know!


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

Some of our nicest clients have done the worst things. lol Man, the most attractive guy we'd ever had in the office was also the sweetest. I totally would have been lusting after him if he weren't in here for murder.................


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

redpony said:


> Also, it seems incredible to me that she could steal that much money from such a small town and nobody know!


From what I've read, she was pretty smart with her set up. 

What amazes me is the outpouring of support that can be seen on her facebook page! I did see a release that showed how she made the 4500 bale so that page may go down shortly. 

I wonder how that town feels? I bet they feel "raped".


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

I'll have to check out the FB page, hard to imagine support for someone who seemimgly has done much damage. As for the way the town should feel-you are spot on!


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Greed is one of those powerful traits that can be hidden. What's scary to me is that someone could do that for so long and not be riddled with guilt every day of their lives. I accidentally don't get charged for an item at the grocery store and have to drive all the way back to let them know because I feel so guilty!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

NicoleS11 said:


> Haha thats funny.
> 
> The lady made $80,000 a year and is driving around in a 2 million dollar motorhome and a fancy rig...hmmm....haha
> 
> I hope she gets the max 20 years in jail.


Not a motorhome but a Liberty Coach. I have driven several of those over the years. They are very nice with great interiors.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

nrhareiner said:


> Not a motorhome but a Liberty Coach. I have driven several of those over the years. They are very nice with great interiors.


Oohh I stand corrected sorry.

I doubt I will ever have the chance to be in a Liverty Coach in my life let alone own one....hmm...unless....:evil: haha


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I never owned 1 either I just drove buses for entertainers for years. These buses are all handmade inside and just like a home They have full kitchens central heat air just like you home. They are truly something different.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

There was one of the lower cost ones on display at Lexington once, they had the area roped off and you could only go in by appointment only. I think this one was only a few hundred k but it had a fire place and leather couches and I think it even had a hot tub!

Why did she have to be a QH person? Ugh...

"Crundwell is one of the top horse breeders in the nation. Her ranch produced 52 world champions, according to the American Quarter Horse Association in Amarillo, Texas, the world's largest equine breed registry and membership organization."

​


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

farmpony84 said:


> ...Why did she have to be a QH person? Ugh...


Even a crook can have good taste! And if the charges are true, her taste was better than her income.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> There was one of the lower cost ones on display at Lexington once, they had the area roped off and you could only go in by appointment only. I think this one was only a few hundred k but it had a fire place and leather couches and I think it even had a hot tub!


The differance is that a motorhome like that are just that. The chassie or extirier has no other purpose that that. 

Where a Liberty coach bus is just that a BUS. They are built on a bus chassie like what you would see on the road all the time. Most are 45 feet long now thanks to the Calhoon brothers. You can not even by a shell for for under $250K


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

A Liberty Coach;






































I mean, COME ON!! How many clues do people need to know something stinks here???


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

OHMYGOSH, Allison. Thanks for sharing the pics.... That's just not the type of living quarters that even makes sense around horse manure!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

They actually clean up quite well and easy. If you think a person at a show can mess up something try 12 guys living on the bus 24/7 for months. With venues that are all mud. Oh the memories.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

The mess of 12 guys living together, even without mud, makes me cringe...


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

nrhareiner said:


> They actually clean up quite well and easy. If you think a person at a show can mess up something try 12 guys living on the bus 24/7 for months. With venues that are all mud. Oh the memories.


Oh your siggy. I was laughing my butt off at the first one. I have felt like that before!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Liberty Coach...I WANT! Whoa. That's fancy. I'd be scared to even go in it...


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Illinois city official accused of stealing $30M from taxpayers | Fox News

Here is a video.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Up to $53 million.

Also, it looks like they are going to be auctioning off all 300 of her prized quarter horses. If you're looking for a nice horse for cheap....


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

Lol! I bet they don't go cheap. If it wasn't for recouping some of the losses for the city,I would like to see them go to animal control, let's see.....who wants to adopt a horse now, Hahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

UPDATE: Judge Allows Sale of Crundwell Horses - GoHorseShow.com

All of her horses are going to be auctioned off. What's going to happen to the market now?

"401 horses, 21 embryos, 13 saddles, and frozen stallion semen from eight horses" to be auctioned.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

That coach is nicer than my house


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Maple said:


> That coach is nicer than my house


I was just thinking that :shock:


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Ya but your house cost less to maintain.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

and it prolly gets better mileage LOL


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

About 5-6 miles/gal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

So the biotch plead guilty today and I learned that 2 of the stallions were purchased are next door to me standing at stud. 1 250K and the other 30K


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow.

That's all I have to say. *sigh*


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

A* woman who lived in my town before she won $40 million in our lottery bought Will I Be for $750,000 :shock: I believe the horse is with Steve Stephens in Texas.*


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Well, here's an update to the story if anyone's still following. She was sentenced to almost 20 years in prison for now over *$53 million dollars* she stole. Cannot believe she got away with it for so long...

Horse-loving bookkeeper gets almost 20 years for stealing $53 million from Illinois town - U.S. News


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Sheesh... The balls!

However, the brains are lacking. I'd be sipping margaritas in Mexico by now, though.


----------

